# بث مباشر من قناة الحياة



## Scofield (6 نوفمبر 2008)

شاهد البث المباشر لقناة الحياة من الانترنت
mms://live.alburhan.tv:1200/stream_live
فقط انسخو الوصلة و ضعوها فى برنامج العرض لديكم
file---->open


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر يا ريموووووووو

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا Scofield علي تعبك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Scofield (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا ليكى يا فراشة و ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Scofield (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا ليكى*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 نوفمبر 2008)

هو البرنامج اسمة اية اللي هايكون فية المناظرة ؟​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 نوفمبر 2008)

مرسىىىى جدا ياباشا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## شوقى حكيم (8 نوفمبر 2008)

اننى سعيد جدا با انضمامى الى هذا الموقع الشيق اطلب من رب المجد يسوع المسيح ان يبارك اعمالكم


----------



## شوقى حكيم (10 نوفمبر 2008)

فليضئ نوركم هكذا قدام الناس لكى يروا اعمالكم الحسنه ويمجدوا اباكم الذى فى السموات                اطلب صلواتكم من اجلى


----------



## مجدى ملك (13 نوفمبر 2008)

شكررررررررررررررررا مرارا وتكرارا


----------



## مجدى ملك (13 نوفمبر 2008)

شكررررررررررررررررا مرارا وتكرارا


----------



## almgd (8 ديسمبر 2008)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا للرب30:


----------



## مجدى ملك (11 ديسمبر 2008)

نشكر جهودكم


----------



## وليم تل (12 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا سيكوفيلد
على تعب محبتك
مودتى​


----------



## boahkash (28 فبراير 2009)

thank you so mach


----------



## ndidi (1 مارس 2009)

شكرا على القناة المهمة
ربنا يباركك


----------



## انطوني منير (5 مارس 2009)

البث المباشر لايعمل


----------



## شوقى حكيم (6 مارس 2009)

الرب يبارك تعب محبتكم وشكرا على مجهودكم


----------



## شوقى حكيم (6 مارس 2009)

البث المباشر لقناة الحياة لا يعمل


----------



## GogoRagheb (6 مارس 2009)

شكرا ليك ياسكوفيلد
علي تعبك
وربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (4 أبريل 2009)

شكرا اخي ياسكوفيلد

ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (4 أبريل 2009)

شكرا اخي ياسكوفيلد

ربنا يباركك


----------

